# E Collar training methods



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I was reading some posts on Leerburg about ecollar training

I know that escape training discussions are not supported on that forum.

Which training methods are most people here using and how do you contrast them with each other:

Castle
Dobbs' Dogs 
Frawley
Hassen
Other approaches?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

My response: I have only done a little bit of training with some mentoring from Lou Castle

I know his technique is escape training (and there is a long older thread on that), and what little I have done with it has worked and well-and it seems real learning is going on there not just robotic compliance. 

Given offlead search dogs I have gone very cautiously but I am getting ready to use it for some non working issues as it is really time to clean up my obedience a bit and do some things that have been lacking in my training such as drop on recall. 

Meed to "re-decritterize" one dog as she has not had the collar for two years and is starting to think that chasing critters is too fun again. Also going to make the leap to working on her snarky dog agressive behavior which has gotten a little bit worse. 

The other dog needs a little bit of work on the recall (hint: do not work a dog near a lake without a really great recall - those red and white tennis balls go way out into the lake and have a hook on the other end) 

Not as familar with the other methods. I *think* Frawley is just using it as a correction tool. I think Dobbs Dogs and Lou Castle are very close. Don't know anything about Fred Hassen but saw a dog trained on that method and it seemed to me like one of those radio controlled cars.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've only used the collar for correcting bad habits. Fence fighting, jumping on the glass sliding door, etc. 
I did go to a FH seminar a few years back. Radio controlled car pretty much covered what I saw!


----------



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

Without getting into who does what and whos method is best I'll give my opinion. 

Three basic approaches to ecollar training...

The dog is taught new behaviors with the ecollar.

The dog is taught behaviors by traditional means and reinforced later with the ecollar.

The ecollar is used only to stop unwanted behaviors.

Next is the desired outcome...

A dog that is like a machine and its whole world revolves around being stimmed by the collar. 

A dog that is more free thinking but has reliable obedience and still has the appearance of being a dog.

To date there are no quality training videos or books on the subject. I suggest attending some ecollar seminars and weed through the things you do not like.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Mark, I see on your website another method called "E-touch"

From what I can see googling "e-touch" (and it appears you do not do all training using e-collar techniques) it appears to be similar to Lou Castle and Dobbs Dogs methods - low stim / escape training - but that is a deduction on my part and could be wrong. 

I fully see the value of attending a seminar once you narrow down the training philosophy and training goals. My negative Hassen experience was a one time observation of one dog. 

Point taken about seminars which would be ideal given an infinite budget of time , PTO, and money. It would be nice to understand the different underlying training philosophies and training goals before investing in such. 

Surely others are in the same kind of bind of not being able to go see everything to narrow it down in the front.


----------

